# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android >  Hệ thống ĐỊNH VỊ, LIÊN LẠC bạn bè trên ANDROID và WEB APPLICATION

## Tran Thuan

Một nhóm các bạn sinh viên Đại học Bách Khoa Đã Nẵng đã xây dựng thành cônng hệ thống ĐỊNH VỊ, LIÊN LẠC bạn bè trên ANDROID và WEB APPLICATION.
Đây là link VIDEO Giới thiệu Sản phẩm của các bạn ấy:

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=430644410279461

Mọi người LIKE ủng hộ cho các bạn ấy nhé!

----------


## nguyenhoangcomputer

Cái này hay đó. Mình cũng đang sử dụng Android [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

